# Motorhome or Campervan hire in Morroco



## 116753

Is there any rental campervan available in Morroco?
Please help.


----------



## Don_Madge

Newcomer said:



> Is there any rental campervan available in Morroco?
> Please help.


Hi,

Contact http://www.desertdetours.com/index.htm


----------



## 116753

*Thank you!*

Dear Don Madge,

Thank you for your tip.
I'll contact them straight away.

cheers,

Newcomer


----------



## 124458

Hello,
To rent MH in Morocco, contact CAMPING CAR MAROC in Marrakech. The company is owned by french people. www.campingcarmaroc.com


----------

